# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Open Water da Esposa

## Julio Macieira

Espantem-se os mais incrédulos  :EEK!: 

A minha esposa terminou este fim-de-semana de ficar habilitada a mergulhar. O que o RED SEA não faz  :yb624: 

Durante todo o fim-de-semana, em Peniche foram feitos os exames prático do curso PADI Open Water Dive da menina Margarida. 

Para a posteridade ficam as fotos da turma presente em mais um curso ministrado pela AtlantidaSub

Com uma amiga do mesmo curso



Ao lado do Paulo Carvalho (Instrutor)



A escutarem com muita a atenção as historias de um mestre pescador, procurando entender o que ele (a cerveja) dizia  :yb624: 



Uma recordação informal do grupo



Outra ainda, mais a espelhar a realidade das coisas  :yb624: 

Este fim-de-semana, foi fértil em surpresas. Mas, isso fica para mais logo que venho cansado.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Muitos parabens a senhora Macieira  :Palmas:  
A viagem ao Red Sea ficara completa agora :SbOk:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Viva Juca, para já gostaria que a Paula fosse igual a senhora Macieira.....

Mais logo estarei unindo o útil ao agradável.....estarei de mudança para o Litoral......e isso poderá ajudar e muito.....

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Que maravilha isso Julio !!

Minha esposa tb fez o curso de mergulho antes de irmos para cozumel....ela adorou...agora sempre que pode, ela mergulha comigo

Já temos duplas para mergulhar no Red Sea :-)

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Pois é...

Parece mentira mas é a pura das verdades.

Não sei como souberam os Penichenses, mas ao chegar a Peniche qual não foi a minha surpresa ao poder observar a saida da fanfarra dos Sapadores de Bombeiros em homenagem a proeza da minha esposa por se aventurar nestas lides subaquaticas.

Reparem bem na recepção que tivemos a entrada de Peniche




Assim que chegamos a terra, e ao tomarem conhecimento da aprovação concedida pela AtantidaSub a nova mergulhadora, e para comemorar tal feito, a festa e alegria estampada no rosto do padre, comandante dos bombeiros, comandante da capitania, e milhares que de forasteiros, que vieram assistir a tal demonstração de coragem era bem visível. Inclusive vários comandantes de outros barcos que se quiseram associar a este evento, fizeram questão de nos oferecer cerveja e vinho moscatel para ajudar a confraternização.

Como se não bastasse várias embarcações (dezenas delas) engalanaram-se de enfeites maravilhosos cheios de decorações e iluminação, onde seguiam alguns dos santos que momentaneamente foram retirados para este propósito das várias igrejas e capelas das redondezas.
O meu destaque especial, fica para o barco de um dos velhos lobos do mar, que se houvesse concurso de decorações de barcos para mim seria sem duvida um dos vencedores.




Em todos eles, era possível observar a fé fervorosa com que milhares de pessoas (quer nos barcos, quer em terra) rezavam por tal feito. Fiquei sem saber porém o nome da padroeira da terra, se bem que neste dia, foi sem dúvida Santa Margarida.
















Surpresa das surpresas, até o pároco local, junto ao porto de pesca (bem virado para o mar) rezou uma missa. Confesso que desconheço se episcopado enviou mais algum emissário. No entanto a ocasião sem duvida que o justificava. 



No final dos mergulhos continuaram as surpresas.

Fomos presenteados por um maravilhoso fogo de artificio (também este dedicado a tal feito) onde confesso ter tido imensas dificuldades em fotografar os foguetes no ar, já que sempre que preparava o máquina para o disparo, o fogueteiro de serviço (matreiro) interrompia o lançamento dos foguetes.












Fica ainda o meu agradecimento ao povo Penichense pelo custo de todo este evento, em reconhecimento ao mérito merecido que a minha esposa teve por mergulhar a cabeça a mais de 10Mt de profundidade. Sim... pasmem-se....  mais de 10 Mt de profundidade.



Não posso deixar de agradecer a todos que contribuíram para tal surpresa, e não podia deixar de relatar este facto, já que são feitos milhares de cursos Open Water no nosso país, mas sem duvida este teve uma carga emotiva muito forte, quer por quem participou activamente nele, quer para se deu ao trabalho de informar todo o povo de Peniche que a minha esposa ia mergulhar pela primeira vez na vida no nosso mar.

Muito obrigado a todos

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eheheheh ´Tás com a corda toda, Júlio

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Parabéns à tua esposa pelo curso de mergulho!

A CNN e a Al Jazira acabam de anunciar que Hosni Mubarak já está a preparar uma calorosa recepção à estagiária em Open Water, prevista para o dia 8 de Setembro, em plenas águas límpidas do Mar Vermelho. Todo o Egipto vai estar engalanado e os países da região, como a Arábia Saudita, a Jordânia, o Kuwait, e incluindo o Iraque, já manifestaram interesse em se associarem a este memorável evento. Prevê-se uma afluência de gente superior às verificadas nas últimas peregrinações a Meca. O Sudão, a Etiópia e a Somália são os países convidados de honra. 

*Informação de última hora:* George W Bush não vai poder estar presente. Desculpa-se com a queda de popularidade…que pena!
Não é para desanimar! O Presidente da Comissão Europeia talvez apareça…

Machado de Sousa

----------

